# World's most beautiful snowblower!



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Here it is guys…the *world's most beautiful snowblower*!…mg: :smiley-confused009:… I doubt that the owner actually uses it! I'm not sure what brand it is… but I'd say an older Ariens model. :icon-shrug:

Claude.:icon-bow:


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

The 100 point Best of Show winner.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Totally awesome … you can tell it is strictly show, nice touch with the rear riding mower tires.

Take that out on a sunny day with snow, you better be wearing strong sun glasses, as the chrome reflection will blind you … 

I would also say its a 10000 series Ariens …. liking the paint and bling ….

You can see his business cards on the machine, in case you want one …


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

It is really purdy but.... why? I mean, that blower will never see a snowflake and it probably has a small fortune in labor and materials in it. I really don't understand.
Where/how do you rotate that chute? I may be missing it but I don't see any rotation handle or knob. For that matter I don't see ANY controls.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Great advertisement if you own a chroming shop.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, you can see it is strictly show, for advertising no doubt indeed ….

Heck, I would do it to if I had the means, lol, except I would certainly use it …  now that indeed would be the envy of the neighborhood.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

The augers are installed incorrectly.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

It doesn't matter. The paint and the chrome _intimidate_ the snow out of the way!


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

micah68kj said:


> Where/how do you rotate that chute? I may be missing it but I don't see any rotation handle or knob. For that matter I don't see ANY controls.


and



toromike said:


> The augers are installed incorrectly.


Yep… You guys are both right! :thumbsup: … but… who really cares? 

Claude. :biggrin:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

toofastforyou said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My personal thought is that whoever built this blower has more dollars than sense. As Coby7 said."Be a great advertisement if you own a chrome shop" but it stops there.:wink2:


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice! 
It was originally a 1960, 1961 or 1962 Ariens.

Scot


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

I'd like to see his pickup truck and/or Harley


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

micah68kj said:


> It is really purdy but.... why?


For the same reason people climb mountains I guess. Because they can.

And as others suggested, if he owns a shop that does that sort of thing it's a great advertisement.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

WVguy said:


> For the same reason people climb mountains I guess. Because they can.
> 
> And as others suggested, if he owns a shop that does that sort of thing it's a great advertisement.





I took another look at it and it does appear he has a triple stack of some type of bidness cards sitting on it. 

.


----------



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

To each his own. It's what make the world go around. I happen to think this is quite cool!


----------



## Ariensboy (Apr 2, 2019)

I guess it's like cars. Maybe he's out to pick- up the hot chicks with his SHINY hot rod snowblower! LOL. Pretty sharp!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Okay Boys and Girls

something to shoot for......


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

It's a show blower


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

JJG723 said:


> The 100 point Best of Show winner.



Best of SNOW, LOL


The stack of business cards on top of the carburetor shroud clearly indicates that it is for advertising purposes only - probably either a paint, chrome or custom shop.


----------



## cutsuprme (Sep 10, 2017)

Even though that thing will never actually be used in snow I still think making it functional is important. You can’t really call it a show quality snowblower if there’s no way it could actually blow snow. It’s interesting that with all the detail work that went into making that thing nobody bothered to check the orientation of the augers...

I know I’ve taken some criticism on this forum for my diesel snowblower because it was completely impractical and too costly to build but at least it’s 100% functional and tested through 2 winters!


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

How much is too costly? 



cutsuprme said:


> Even though that thing will never actually be used in snow I still think making it functional is important. You can’t really call it a show quality snowblower if there’s no way it could actually blow snow. It’s interesting that with all the detail work that went into making that thing nobody bothered to check the orientation of the augers...
> 
> I know I’ve taken some criticism on this forum for my diesel snowblower because it was completely impractical and too costly to build but at least it’s 100% functional and tested through 2 winters!


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

2 words...TRAILER QUEEN!!! :laugh: LOL


----------



## cutsuprme (Sep 10, 2017)

Kielbasa said:


> How much is too costly?
> 
> Around $2500. I bought the snowblower new and was able to transplant the Ariens engine onto a freebie donor machine and sell that to recoup some costs.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I probably should have explained myself better. I wasn't looking for the actual cost... but meant what ever you pay to make your job easier to me is well worth it. 

I spent almost $5 bills for my Briggs And Stratton 21m214 342cc when I repowered my 1971 Ariens. Because I was no way... putting on a preditor engine. When I went to use it for the first time and saw what it did for it, all I said was.. "WOW... it was well worth it". I really could not believe how different she felt. It was like going from a Toyota Echo to a Lincoln Town Car. 



cutsuprme said:


> Kielbasa said:
> 
> 
> > How much is too costly?
> ...


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

so what Diesel engine did you 'transplant'?


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Guys have been customizing things for years. They are rarely a money making preposition. As stated, he may have a chroming business or maybe he just enjoyed himself.


----------



## cutsuprme (Sep 10, 2017)

firedudetl1 said:


> so what Diesel engine did you 'transplant'?



The engine is a Yanmar knockoff from an ETQ generator. The generator caught fire but the motor was salvageable and had less than 10 hours on it. I did a complete tear down of the motor to replace the tapered generator crankshaft with a straight keyed shaft. The added bonus of using the generator engine is that they come with an oil pressure sensor, an intake heater for cold starting, and a shutdown solenoid; which the engines don’t normally come with. So I was able to integrate an oil light and heater control into the control panel and wired the shutdown solenoid into a key switch from a Cat skidsteer.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

That's a sweet blower


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

just getting back - thanks for the details - sounds like a nice job


----------

